# Civil AM study materials



## MrMike (Mar 22, 2011)

I know this topic has and is beaten to death but I am compiling my list of needs for the October test.

For the morning Civil besides the CERM...

What other references do I need?

What study material should I purchase?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## darius (Mar 22, 2011)

MrMike said:


> I know this topic has and is beaten to death but I am compiling my list of needs for the October test.
> 
> For the morning Civil besides the CERM...
> 
> ...


----------



## darius (Mar 22, 2011)

CERM is more than enough for morning


----------



## dastuff (Mar 22, 2011)

MrMike said:


> For the morning Civil besides the CERM...
> What other references do I need?


CERM should have 90%+ of everything on the morning section imo (it's a little light for the Construction AM section). Make sure to review the morning section material on the NCEES website because less than 40% of the CERM material is useful for the test (the rest is either background info or very complex info for the afternoon portion of the various subjects).

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 27, 2011)

darius said:


> CERM is more than enough for morning


It's been a few years, but I think that's the only thing I used in the morning.


----------



## usman408 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll go a little bit against the grain here...CERM is NOT the only thing that can be useful in the AM section...for me what worked really well was haviing different versions of the NCEES sample exams tabbed up, as well as my worked out solutions to those problems collected in a binder. If you set up your own system in organizing it, more often than not, a lot of problems on the actual exam are exactly the same/similar and its a simple matter of emulating the procedure on that problem...FREE POINTS!


----------



## dmparri3 (Jun 20, 2011)

CERM and the latest edition of the NCEES problem book. I passed in April and used the latest edition NCEES problem book. There were a couple of exam problems that were VERY similar to the practice problems. One of them was so similar that I just had to look at the solution I had for the practice problem and change the numbers.


----------



## noghre111 (Jun 23, 2011)

does anyone have a pdf of CERM11th edition index? Thanks!


----------



## yhjinkim (Jun 26, 2011)

noghre111 said:


> does anyone have a pdf of CERM11th edition index? Thanks!


I am looking for a pdf file for CERM 11th edition index too. It looks like PPI replaced it with 12th edition index and I cannot find it any longer. Does anybody have one?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 27, 2011)

I personally wouldnt count on just the CERM

I would take a couple of ENV textbooks / dictionary, maybe a soil mechanics book, I actually used the testmasters book for aobut 80% of the morning, except for the environmental..


----------

